# transparent wood. Really. Very cool.



## phinds (Aug 13, 2020)

> Materials engineers at the University of Maryland have transformed wood into a transparent building material that directs light for a diffused effect, is tougher and insulates better than glass, and has a natural wood-grain pattern.


https://phys.org/news/2020-08-glass-like-wood-insulates-tough-blocks.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5 | Informative 3


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 13, 2020)

That is interesting, especially that the wood when faced on its end grain essentially acts as a fiber optic “cable” for lack of a better word with the light diffusion. Would be curious if there is a size limitation, or if this could potentially be thin enough to peel off in sheets like veneer.


----------



## Tim Shettlesworth (Aug 13, 2020)

Cool can't wait for it to be available. I have skylights.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 13, 2020)

I can't see it.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 13, 2020)

I just sent em an email asking about acquiring a block/sheet of it. I'll keep ya posted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 14, 2020)

Sounds like it will be very expensive to use. We'll see.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 14, 2020)

Clearly a new innovation! Chuck


----------



## Herb G. (Aug 14, 2020)

Transparent wood was invented many years ago. It's called tracing paper.
Know that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Aug 14, 2020)

Herb G. said:


> Transparent wood was invented many years ago. It's called tracing paper.


Seriously? No strength. Would you make a skylight out of tracing paper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------

